# Only fools and horses



## AV1611 (May 19, 2007)

Love this!
[video=youtube;hcW-IrZe6aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcW-IrZe6aI[/video]
[video=youtube;Ni11JxRLwDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni11JxRLwDM[/video]
[video=youtube;UBs9nLlB_bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBs9nLlB_bI[/video] 
[video=youtube;jSmSTpRUeLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSmSTpRUeLs[/video] (joke starts 2:20 into it)


----------



## Staphlobob (May 19, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Love this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcW-IrZe6aI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni11JxRLwDM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBs9nLlB_bI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSmSTpRUeLs (joke starts 2:20 into it)



I love British humor. Just this morning I was trimming the "shrubbery" and guess what came to mind?

Anyway I thought "Trigger's Broom" to be _hilarious_!


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 4, 2007)

This is great: [video=youtube;A5VFm6OacHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsp1pv9WL88"]YouTube - Only fools and horses[/url]  [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5VFm6OacHY&NR=1[/video]
[video=youtube;wH2H4ouXABI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH2H4ouXABI[/video]


----------

